# Gary Gygax Funeral Arrangements - Open to Public



## KRBourgoine (Mar 6, 2008)

Visitation is on Saturday, March 8 at 11 AM at:

Haase Derrick Lockwood Funeral Home
800 Park Drive
Lake Geneva, WI 53147
(282) 248-2031

A Funeral Service will follow at 2:00 PM, also at the Haase Derrick Lockwood Funeral Home.

In the evening, there will be an informal gathering to remember Gary with food and beverage. Time and location to be determined.

More details as we figure them out.

Thanks.
Kerry


----------



## DM-Rocco (Mar 6, 2008)

I'll be there, thanks for the info.

I'm glad they opened it up to the public.


----------



## sckeener (Mar 6, 2008)

Thanks for the info.  I'll send flowers.

I still would like a charity to donate to....


----------



## Bacris (Mar 6, 2008)

Man, I wish I still lived in New York, I'd be able to make that trip on short notice.


----------



## Alzrius (Mar 6, 2008)

I don't own a car, otherwise I'd already be making plans to get up there.


----------



## Piratecat (Mar 6, 2008)

Thank you, Kerry. Should the opportunity arise, please give our deepest condolences to Gail on behalf of EN World moderators. We were honored to meet her (and much of Gary's family) last year on their 20th wedding anniversary, and we keenly mourn her loss of Gary.

 - Kevin Kulp


----------



## grodog (Mar 6, 2008)

It looks like I'll be able to move my Sunday flight to Milwaukee up to Saturday, and will attend.


----------



## HolyGrenadeFrenzy (Mar 6, 2008)

sckeener said:
			
		

> Thanks for the info.  I'll send flowers.
> 
> I still would like a charity to donate to....




A place to make some financial contributions would be great for this issue.

If we send flowers can we cut a check or cash or something even if we are unable to attend?

Thanks all, HGF


----------



## Blackrat (Mar 6, 2008)

You know, just an idea. Would it be too much to make a sticky thread where every ENWorlder who can't be there could write down a couple of lines they would want to say? And then at the day of the funeral, someone who does go, prints it out and lays it next to the grave or gives to his wife or something?


----------



## Wycen (Mar 6, 2008)

Hmm.  Sending flowers might be something I could get my friends excited about.  I know I'd turn into a blubbering idiot if I went to the funeral.


----------



## DiasExMachina (Mar 6, 2008)

When my mother went to Israel, part of the tour involved passing by the grave of Oscar Schindler.  Like in the movie, tourists are invited to place a stone on the grave in reflection.  

I have a D20 I have never lost in 20 years of gaming.  If I ever have the chance to visit the grave, it will be placed.


----------



## frankthedm (Mar 6, 2008)

Open to the public... Wow that could be some crowd. 

To make sure no one gets lost...


----------



## GammaPaladin (Mar 6, 2008)

Just please, nobody show up in costume.

(Probably pointless to say, because the types who would probably don't read here. But I just have this horrible vision of seeing people with bad elf ears on the news...


----------



## DM-Rocco (Mar 6, 2008)

Blackrat said:
			
		

> You know, just an idea. Would it be too much to make a sticky thread where every ENWorlder who can't be there could write down a couple of lines they would want to say? And then at the day of the funeral, someone who does go, prints it out and lays it next to the grave or gives to his wife or something?



If you get a sticky with words of love and comfort to Gary, I will print them out and lay them with him.


----------



## sckeener (Mar 6, 2008)

DiasExMachina said:
			
		

> I have a D20 I have never lost in 20 years of gaming.  If I ever have the chance to visit the grave, it will be placed.




I chuckled at this over on slashdot

I feel sorry for the cemetary... (Score:4, Funny)
by gmcraff (61718) Alter Relationship <gmcraff&yahoo,com> on Tuesday March 04, @01:23PM (#22640132)
They're going to wonder at the legions of people in various modes of dress, from lawyers to pimply-faced geeks to Vin Diesel, that will stop by and pour out a tube of dice on his grave.

And then they'll realize they have to have someone go out and clear up the piles before they can mow. A lawnmower hitting Gygax's grave will cause a 30' radius spray of polyhedrons, doing from 1d6 to 3d6 damage depending on the horsepower of the mower.​
Seriously...if they have vases for flowers on the gravestone...they might as well drills some holes at the bottom (so rain water can escape) expecting dice to be poured into them.


----------



## jolt (Mar 6, 2008)

sckeener said:
			
		

> Thanks for the info.  I'll send flowers.
> 
> I still would like a charity to donate to....




Gary was involved with Firstbook, a literacy charity. Here 

jolt


----------



## BiggusGeekus (Mar 6, 2008)

KRBourgoine said:
			
		

> Visitation is on Saturday, March 8 at 11 AM at:
> 
> Haase Derrick Lockwood Funeral Home
> 800 Park Drive
> ...





For whatever reason that phone number didn't work for me

(262) 877-3013  is the main office (not the Lake Geneva office!) and the guy at the desk sounded like he'd been receiving a lot of calls.

Their site says they work with JustFlowers.com 
http://www.justflowers.com/affiliates/funeral_service/list.asp

When they asked me for a phone number of the funeral home, the flowers people said the main office number is just fine.  However this does appear to be a large service and the very nice woman on the phone needed correct spellings for everything, so speak clearly or any arrangement will be sent to "Jared Guyaxe" (thankfully, I got that cleared up in time).


----------



## Odhanan (Mar 6, 2008)

(*262*) 248-2031 works also.


----------



## Aeolius (Mar 6, 2008)

Is Milwaukee the closest airport? How far is that from Lake Geneva?


----------



## KRBourgoine (Mar 6, 2008)

Aeolius said:
			
		

> Is Milwaukee the closest airport? How far is that from Lake Geneva?





That is where I fly into.  You can also do Chicago.  

From MKE its a 45 minute drive.  A bit longer from Chicago, but they possibly have cheaper flights.


----------



## Enforcer (Mar 6, 2008)

Yeah, Lake Geneva isn't a bad drive from Chicago. We did it in about 1.5 hrs. a while back.

If you're interested in fine dining (with commensurate prices) while there, I recommend Gilbert's.


----------



## Tewligan (Mar 6, 2008)

GammaPaladin said:
			
		

> Just please, nobody show up in costume.
> 
> (Probably pointless to say, because the types who would probably don't read here. But I just have this horrible vision of seeing people with bad elf ears on the news...



I was going to say the same thing, GP! This can't be emphasized enough, people. Don't wear elf ears, don't wear your favorite dragon t-shirt, for the love of God, DON'T rub your dice on the coffing KotD-style. Act like you're at a funeral.


----------



## Tewligan (Mar 6, 2008)

sckeener said:
			
		

> Thanks for the info.  I'll send flowers.
> 
> I still would like a charity to donate to....



A friend of Gary's family over on Dragonsfoot passed along the word that this was Gary's favorite charity:
http://www.christianchildrensfund.org

EDIT: Oh, and I see it was the original OP who had posted that over at DF. I'm not very attentive to names, it seems...


----------



## ookook (Mar 6, 2008)

*Memorium after services*

In the evening, there will be an informal gathering to remember Gary with games, food, and beverage. This will be at the American Legion Hall, 735 Henry Street, Lake Geneva, WI 53147

His children (at least Ernie and Luke) want everyone who wants to come to feel welcome. As Ernie said "I hope it is like Mecca".

Hope to see folks there I haven't seen in many, many, moons.


----------



## Michael Morris (Mar 6, 2008)

I didn't send flowers, I did send a huge poster on behalf of the board.  If someone could please photograph it in context I would be grateful.


----------



## Treebore (Mar 6, 2008)

I so hate living pay check to pay check. I couldn't make GenCon, couldn't make the LGGC, can't make his funeral. Combine that with not being able to go to my Grandmothers or Grandfathers funeral and I think I now have enough personal motivation to work towards being debt free.

Whoever makes it, shed some extra tears for my wife and I, please.


----------



## Hunter In Darkness (Mar 6, 2008)

I'm sadly with treebore and even though we cant attend I don't think im out of places by saying where be there in spirit.And for those attending keep are thoughts with you as well.


----------



## Michael Morris (Mar 6, 2008)

Hunter In Darkness said:
			
		

> I'm sadly with treebore and even though we cant attend I don't think im out of places by saying where be there in spirit.And for those attending keep are thoughts with you as well.



 Well, as both of you have more than 10 posts your screen names will be somewhere on that poster.


----------



## The Levitator (Mar 6, 2008)

I suddenly feel very lucky to still be living in Wisconsin, only about 40 minutes from Lake Geneva.  It's kinda strange really, because we are relocating to Reno, NV.  I was supposed to already be out there (my wife has already started her new job out there 6 weeks ago), but we had to take care of some things before listing our house.  What's really fortunate for me is that I am flying out to Reno on the following Tuesday to take our daughter out there to be with Jen, now that we have daycare set up for her.

Too many things are lining up for me to miss this opportunity.  I am making my plans now.


----------



## Corbert (Mar 7, 2008)

GammaPaladin said:
			
		

> Just please, nobody show up in costume.
> 
> (Probably pointless to say, because the types who would probably don't read here. But I just have this horrible vision of seeing people with bad elf ears on the news...




Or worse, follow the example of the Knights of the Dinner Table comic and rub dice on Gary’s head at his funeral like the characters did in in issue #55.  Very little could be more crass, disrespectful and dishonorable.


----------



## Piratecat (Mar 7, 2008)

Michael Morris said:
			
		

> Well, as both of you have more than 10 posts your screen names will be somewhere on that poster.



Thank you very much, Michael.


----------



## Twowolves (Mar 7, 2008)

Michael Morris said:
			
		

> Well, as both of you have more than 10 posts your screen names will be somewhere on that poster.




I've got over 800 and I'm not on it.


----------



## Bacris (Mar 7, 2008)

"Tarlonniel, Twowolves, K_S_Snyder,"

You're there.


----------



## Twowolves (Mar 7, 2008)

Bacris said:
			
		

> "Tarlonniel, Twowolves, K_S_Snyder,"
> 
> You're there.





Huh. Search for "Twowolves", "Two" and "Wolves" turned up such as "Dinkle Dog", but not me. My bad! Please PC delete my idiocy in a public forum.


----------



## paradox42 (Mar 7, 2008)

Twowolves said:
			
		

> Huh. Search for "Twowolves", "Two" and "Wolves" turned up such as "Dinkle Dog", but not me. My bad! Please PC delete my idiocy in a public forum.



It's actually not your idiocy, it's Acrobat Reader's. It doesn't highlight properly after some searches, even when it finds the search string. My screen name (paradox42) is on there, but whenever I search for it the program highlights "Aeris" or "Winterood."

And I'm very glad for the poster, because even though I only live a couple of hours away (in Aurora, IL) I won't be able to make it. My game's time is 2 PM on Saturday, and that directly conflicts with being able to make a trip to Lake Geneva.  I'll have to take a day this summer during one of my vacation weeks to go up and visit instead, I suppose.


----------



## Tewligan (Mar 7, 2008)

paradox42 said:
			
		

> My game's time is 2 PM on Saturday, and that directly conflicts with being able to make a trip to Lake Geneva.



Dude, it's the funeral of the guy who's responsible for the EXISTENCE of your game! Cancel the damn thing and get your ass up there!


----------



## paradox42 (Mar 7, 2008)

Tewligan said:
			
		

> Dude, it's the funeral of the guy who's responsible for the EXISTENCE of your game! Cancel the damn thing and get your ass up there!



It's also my 35th birthday, and last Saturday I had told the players the game was cancelled so I could do some celebrating. On Tuesday I sent around an email un-cancelling it, and stating why.

This is a tribute game, not something that would be happening if not for Gary's death. And since we game online, rather than in person, there's only one member of my player group (not counting me) who actually lives close enough to potentially make the trip himself. Therefore, this is the best tribute we can make, and come Hells or high waters, we're going to make it.


----------



## Simrion (Mar 8, 2008)

Someone up thread mentioned taking a picture of the ENWorld poster.  Not to sound morbid (and my intent is not that anyone photograph the casket or anything) however pictures of the (hopefully massive) throng of well wishers attending this sad event would be truly appreciated by myself and (I assume) all the others that are unable to attend this solemn occasion.  It would do my heart good to see (as Ernie & Luke hope) a "Mecca like" turn out of gaming "pilgrims" to send Gary off in the style he truly deserves.  I'll be raising a toast in his honor about the time of the Funeral and to reiterate as others have posted:  It IS a funeral so dress and act appropriately (though I suspect Gary would get some chuckles out of Trek like goofballs showing up as Rangers, Paladins and MUs...Oh My!)


----------



## The Levitator (Mar 8, 2008)

I just broke from the memorial to get some lunch before the actual service, and the family was actually touched that people wanted to take pictures of the Enworld memorial poster as well as the 2 memorial displays.

 They are deeply appreciative of the many gaming friends in attendance and have been very gracious hosts, taking the tiime to speak with every person there.  I will be attending GaryCon after the funeral and plan to get some footage and comments from other Enworlders there.


----------



## Simrion (Mar 8, 2008)

The Levitator said:
			
		

> I just broke from the memorial to get some lunch before the actual service, and the family was actually touched that people wanted to take pictures of the Enworld memorial poster as well as the 2 memorial displays.
> 
> They are deeply appreciative of the many gaming friends in attendance and have been very gracious hosts, taking the tiime to speak with every person there.  I will be attending GaryCon after the funeral and plan to get some footage and comments from other Enworlders there.




A BIG THANK YOU!  That was the kind of stuff I was hoping for.  A true Tribute to the Man that has brought countless Gamers joy and happiness!


----------



## gstommylee (Mar 8, 2008)

I'm pleased to hear that the family appreciative it.


----------



## HolyGrenadeFrenzy (Mar 8, 2008)

Michael Morris said:
			
		

> I didn't send flowers, I did send a huge poster on behalf of the board.  If someone could please photograph it in context I would be grateful.



Thank you Michael Morris, those of us here respectfully appreciate this from you.   I certainly hope the rest of those who will miss the Col-Pladoh or *EGG* to a few will know they are not alone.

I am sure his nearest and dearest are still having difficulty for they seemed rather close according to the Col_Pladoh, himself and I feel rather grounded in saying that he is known for more than his wit and his honesty is legendary as well.

The term "IS" applies because we here still personally remember and "was" only applies to his physical life and not his inspiration and life giving memories.

God Bless Ernest Gary Gygax and his family which we appreciate as well.

Our lives are richer because of him and his endeavor, so we continue to remember his time and words with fondness.

"Man, the SPIRIT of that guy has Awesomeness All Over It"-in memory and truth, HGF

He assisted with my learning what it means to be a persecuted christian and how to forgive and love others anyway.


----------



## Jolly_Blackburn (Mar 8, 2008)

I didn't take pictures at the service itself (beautiful service btw) but I did take pictures at GaryCon aftewards at the American Legion.

You can view them here.
http://gallery.mac.com/jollybgood#100173&view=grid&bgcolor=black&sel=14

I'll leave it others to fill in the names. Too many to list.

I did see the EN World Banner. Very nice. Unfortunately I didn't get a picture.

I noticed some twenty siders had been placed among the flowers by his coffin and added one of my own.

It was nice to see such a large turn out. Gary was truly blessed with a lot of friends.


----------



## The Levitator (Mar 9, 2008)

It was an absolute treat to meet you and your cohorts today Jolly_Blackburn.  I would have loved to have chatted more, but I'm easily star-struck and it felt a bit surreal to be talking with you guys.  You 3 are top-notch as is your work.  Thanks again for taking the time to spend a little time with me.  It really made my day extra special.   

Great pics BTW!  I took a few shots with my XL1s but need to get them into my computer.  DM Rocco took some pics of the poster and posted them here at Enworld.  If you guys haven't met him, he's a really great guy.  He has a new magazine he's putting out called Dragon Roots.  He was nice enough to hand out a few copies today and I was lucky enough to get one.  It's virtually all content, and I plan to subscribe to it.

I also grabbed some video at GaryCon.  Once I get it dumped into my computer, I'm going to put it on my Driveway account so that Michael and the crew here can download it and do what they like with it.  As a sign of respect, I promised Gary's kids that I would not be posting anything on YouTube or any site like that.  I told them that I would be submitting what I have to the Enworld staff and they are free to do what they like with it.   

My only regret is that I couldn't stay at GaryCon longer, but my ride had to get back home to watch his kids.  But I was there long enough to see the genuine love that people have for Gary and this wonderful hobby he brought us all.  It was a very special day for me and one I will never forget as long as I live.


----------



## Jolly_Blackburn (Mar 9, 2008)

Great meeting you as well Lev (as well as Rocco).
We couldn't stay at GaryCon as long as we wanted either. I would have loved to have sat down and gamed a bit and listened to a few more stories.

I know it was a funeral but there really was a sense of community through out the entire day that left me with a smile as we headed home. I think Gary would have been pleased.

Oh -- and I didn't realize til after we left the American Legion that one of the early GenCon's had been held there. Wow. That boggles the mind.


----------



## Mark CMG (Mar 9, 2008)

A little bit of that history is here -

http://php.iupui.edu/~wrporter/Genconhistory.html

I believe the first Gencon I attended was 77 (I had thought 76 but it was at both the Playboy resort and Horticultural Hall my first year, so the Keeper of Lore says, "77").  I wish I could have made it up there today but it just wasn't in the cards.  Maybe a GaryCon over GM's Day will become an annual event.

Goodnight, Poppa G.


----------



## Wolfspider (Mar 9, 2008)

paradox42 said:
			
		

> It's actually not your idiocy, it's Acrobat Reader's. It doesn't highlight properly after some searches, even when it finds the search string. My screen name (paradox42) is on there, but whenever I search for it the program highlights "Aeris" or "Winterood."




What?  Is there a pdf file of the memorial poster somewhere?

EDIT:  Nevermind.  I found it.


----------

